# Lakers Line-up



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakers
PG:*Aaron Mckie* | Sasha Vujacic | Tony Bobbitt | Smush Parker

SG: *Kobe Bryant* | Luke Walton | Von Wafer

SF: *Lamar Odom* | Devean George | Jumaine Jones  | Laron Profit

PF: *Kwame Brown* | Brian Cook | Stanislav Medvedenko | ?Ronny Turiaf?

C: *Chris Mihm* | ?Vlade Divac? | Andrew Bynum

NO PLAYER POS. HT. WT. BORN COLLEGE  
15 Tony Bobbitt G  6-4 190 Oct. 22, 1979 Cincinnati  
54 Kwame Brown FC 6-11 248 Mar. 10, 1982  
8 Kobe Bryant SG 6-6 220 Aug. 23, 1978  
17 Andrew Bynum C 7-0 285 Oct. 27, 1987  
43 Brian Cook PF 6-9 234 Dec. 4, 1980 Illinois  
12 Vlade Divac C  7-1 260 Feb. 3, 1968  
3 Devean George SF 6-8 240 Aug. 29, 1977 Augsburg  
20 Jumaine Jones SF 6-8 218 Feb. 10, 1979 Georgia  
2 Aaron McKie SG 6-5 209 Oct. 2, 1972 Temple  
14 S. Medvedenko FC 6-10 250 Apr. 4, 1979  
31 Chris Mihm FC 7-0 265 Jul. 16, 1979 Texas  
7 Lamar Odom SF 6-10 230 Nov. 6, 1979 Rhode Island  
1 Smush Parker G 6-4 190 Jun. 1, 1981 Fordham  
7 Laron Profit GF 6-4 204 Aug. 5, 1977 Maryland  
0 Ronny Turiaf F 6-10 249 Jan. 13, 1983 Gonzaga  
18 Sasha Vujacic G  6-7 193 Mar. 8, 1984  
0 Von Wafer  G  6-5 210 Jul. 21, 1985 Florida State  
4 Luke Walton  SF 6-8 235 Mar. 28, 1980 Arizona  


Los Angeles Lakers - 2005 NBA DraftTracker  
RD PK(OVR) NAME ------POS SCHOOL 
1 10 (10) Andrew Bynum-C --St. Joseph HS (NJ) 
2 7 (37) Ronny Turiaf--- PF -Gonzaga 
2 9 (39) Von Wafer------SG -Florida State 


i think we need another starting caliber point guard yet
Also need a big man our front court is damn close to the weakest in the L
available Scrappy Bigs that are a possible fit:Reggie Evans...?(RFA)

*we still have half MLE, and LLE to spend--but the org. says we are done w/ signings..but we could still improve via trade
____________________________________________________________
LA FA after 06
Vlade
Devean George
Slava
Jumaine Jones
Brian Cook(team option)
Laron Profit(team option)
Tony Bobbit
Ronny Turiaf
Von Wafer
Luke Walton
Complete 06 07 08 FA Class


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I liked how you summed all that up :cheers: ...any ways i saw 1/2 the MLE on Watson and the other half to jerome williams ....LLE umm not sure


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Our lineup as it stands, will do as much as last year-----> Squat.

I'd use half MLE on Watson, and half on Junkyard Dog. Then I'd try to pry Steve Blake away from Washington with the LLE. If we got Blake, I'd drop Tierre Brown.

That would give us this:

PG: Watson/Blake/Vujacic/Parker
SG: Bryant/Wafer/Profit
SF: Odom/George/Walton/Jones
PF: Brown/Junkyard Dog/Cook/Slava
C: Mihm/Bynum/Brown(Kwame since there is 4 PF's.)

How about that? Opinions?


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of these players really need to go. I mean, Walton, Jones, Cook, Slava? You wouldn't want them contributing more than 30 min combined on a playoff team.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> Some of these players really need to go. I mean, Walton, Jones, Cook, Slava? You wouldn't want them contributing more than 30 min combined on a playoff team.


I am hopeing that LA will get involved in a trade, at least sending Slava elsewhere, along possibly w/ cook...we would need a big in return,, but i think walton and Jones are pretty safe...i can see us dealing walton, if it needs to be done to complete a big deal that will improve us...but i think we are going to hang on to jones for sure----but hey most everyone on our line-up is trade bait if we can bring in an instant impact player


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Our lineup as it stands, will do as much as last year-----> Squat.
> 
> I'd use half MLE on Watson, and half on Junkyard Dog. Then I'd try to pry Steve Blake away from Washington with the LLE. If we got Blake, I'd drop Tierre Brown.
> 
> ...


Welcome to BBB.net! :cheers:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The funny thing.. While some of you want them GONE.. They just aint leaving. This is another rebuilding year wether some of you want to notice it or not. Infact, I believe this team will be as bad as last year if not worse. If they are better, they are. In the end it wont matter though if they get to the playoffs or miss the playoffs. This team just wont do anything if your depending on Cook to be a backup PF. Sorry. 

There's a reason this team is what it is.. They are banking on 06-07 instead of 05-06. Dont be blind about it.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

but we cant go into 07 w/ just kobe and odom...it seems like we want to dump everyone except kobe and odom in 07..then go from there, we have to have a base set of a team that may need 1, 2, or 3 other guys to get us over the hump.....we have to get a team that can compete now, then bring in the piece(s) to get us over the hump.
LA FA after 06
Vlade
Devean George
Slava
Jumaine Jones
Brian Cook(team option)
Laron Profit(team option)
Tony Bobbit
Ronny Turiaf
Von Wafer
Luke Walton
-------i guess non of those guys are major comadities(spl)(but they are for us now) but is their any one we try and hang on to--no one?...Wafer?, George?, Turiaf?

notable 06 FA's (possible targets?)
Amare Stoudemire
Yao Ming
Ben Wallace
Peja(player option)-sf
Tayshaun Prince(team option)-sf

07 has alot more pg options, where as 06 doesnt have many free pgs

COMPLETE 06, 07, 08 FREE AGENT CLASS


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

We'll hang onto Bynum.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

my 05 stat predictions

mckie-6,3,4
kobe-31,6,6
odom-20,8,4
kwame-11,8,1
mihm-9,9
bench-12,5,2

pts,rd,asts


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

clien said:


> but we cant go into 07 w/ just kobe and odom...it seems like we want to dump everyone except kobe and odom in 07..then go from there, we have to have a base set of a team that may need 1, 2, or 3 other guys to get us over the hump.....we have to get a team that can compete now, then bring in the piece(s) to get us over the hump.
> LA FA after 06
> Vlade
> Devean George
> ...



We'll definitely be hanging on to Bynum and Turiaf. I think that if we can get Wafer under control we'll keep him. I see Walton being kept. Cook we'll only be kept if he does well in the Triangle in the 05-06 season. Of course the 3 players Kwame, Kobe, & Lamar are going to be there in 07. It will be a battle between George and Jones. Whoever does better of those 2 will be kept. For some reason I see Laron Profit being kept.

Bobbitt, Vlade, & Slava are all definitely gone.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't see how we can be worse than last year. Our starting five will be much more balanced than last year, particularly with Odom at the small forward position. Kwame is the guy that will make or break us, though. If he comes close to meeting his potential we will have a very solid starting 5.

Our bench is weak, though, but here's the thing. Kobe averages 40 minutes a game. Odom averaged 36 minutes a game last year. Mihm averaged 24 minutes. If we can get another 5 minutes out of Mihm, a few more minutes out of Odom, and if Kwame can play 35 minutes, we really won't need a lot of bench production. We're talking 10 to 15 minutes from Jones, Cook, George, etc. I have to believe that Phil can get decent productivity from them. None of them will be in the game long enough to hurt us that much. 

Of course I'd love to see us acquire another big and a better backup point guard, but I'm not nearly as pessimistic about next season as a lot of people seem to be. Of all the people on our team, Kwame is the guy that will be most key to our succeeding or failing, but based on everything I've read on him recently, I have a good feeling about him.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

clien said:


> my 05 stat predictions
> 
> mckie-6,3,4
> kobe-31,6,6
> ...


I really don't see Odom avg 20pts but possible double digits in rebounds.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i see odom averaging a triple double for the whole season

i'm at bbb.net right? :eek8:


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

that might end up being the roster but i dont like it when coaches play has-beens and bad players ahead of rookies. let them prove themselves.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

clien said:


> my 05 stat predictions
> 
> mckie-6,3,4
> kobe-31,6,6
> ...


me i think

mckie-5,3,3
kobe-28,5,5
odom-16,8,4
kwame-11,8,2
mihm-8,8,1


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

GuYoM said:


> me i think
> 
> mckie-5,3,3
> kobe-28,5,5
> ...


For the Lakers sake, the starting frontcourt must average better than 20ppg.

So, being the optimistic one, i'd say:

Kwame: 14ppg;
Mihm: 11ppg.


----------

